# Info on plant.



## Kelvin12 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi All, new comer here. 
Would anyone know the name of a grass like packet seed plant that's being sold on ebay that's being called, (" big cow grass"). I had some time on my hands and decided to try a few seeds I had bought a while ago that I had sitting in a draw. Obviously from China the plant grows readily in a plastic container with paper towel substrate. Shoots in 7 days or so in a sealed container. To date I have several pots that I transferred into my tanks and it looks reasonable enough but I was interested to see if anyone could tell me its name ? and if its a spreader and what sort of height it might grow to.


----------



## Kelvin12 (Jul 31, 2021)

Grass looks very similar to hair grass maybe a little sparser.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's not a lot to go on. It looks doubtfully aquatic.


----------



## Kelvin12 (Jul 31, 2021)

No, I agree there but to date its growing pretty well straight up but haven't seen any spread. It does seem to like high lighting. I also have Co2 injection going.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Lots of plants will sprout in water. Having hem live long term is another issue. It looks a bit like the grass Sprout you feed your cats.


----------

